# Topics > Agriculture >  Mammoth rover, reconfigurable rover for crop row monitoring, Australian Centre for Field Robotics, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Australian Centre for Field Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Mammoth rover farm trials

Published on Feb 16, 2015




> This video demonstrates the use of a reconfigurable rover for crop row monitoring

----------

